
GitHub Open Source Universal User Registration – Node.js React Redux JWT MongoDB - SimpleTut
https://github.com/simpletut/Universal-React-Redux-Registration
======
megamindbrian2
So tired of building these myself, thank you for this. :)

~~~
SimpleTut
You're welcome!

